# Ares RTA



## Rob Fisher

Ever since trying the beta version that Phil and Demetri had with them at the Paris Expo I have wanted to get one and play. Finally it arrived... I will build and play today but in the meantime here are some pics.







I wanted Demetri's tool because I'm trying spaced coils to see if they make a difference.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK @Scouse45 has been nagging me so I did a build on the Ares... I used Demetri's spaced coil tool with Kidney Puncher Ni80 25g which came out at 0.483Ω










First impressions are that it's a great flavour tank! I know it's aimed at the MTL crowd (which I'm no longer a part of) and I was hoping to get a flavourful restricted DL vape from it and I'm not disappointed. It seems to be wicking well and the flavour is very good. It's a great pity it wasn't a 22mm atty because I have so many 22mm mods... but at the price this looks to be a winner for the tight inhale crowd... for the DL boys it may be too tight but it is vape-able for me...



Will report back after a few days of using it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

I want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> OK @Scouse45 has been nagging me so I did a build on the Ares... I used Demetri's spaced coil tool with Kidney Puncher Ni80 25g which came out at 0.483Ω
> View attachment 115912
> View attachment 115913
> View attachment 115914
> View attachment 115915
> View attachment 115916
> View attachment 115917
> View attachment 115918
> View attachment 115919
> 
> 
> First impressions are that it's a great flavour tank! I know it's aimed at the MTL crowd (which I'm no longer a part of) and I was hoping to get a flavourful restricted DL vape from it and I'm not disappointed. It seems to be wicking well and the flavour is very good. It's a great pity it wasn't a 22mm atty because I have so many 22mm mods... but at the price this looks to be a winner for the tight inhale crowd... for the DL boys it may be too tight but it is vape-able for me...
> View attachment 115920
> 
> 
> Will report back after a few days of using it!


Thanks so much bud looks promising!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter

Looks real good, waiting patiently on the feedback you have after a few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

looks very similar internally to the Siren V2 but that airflow looks super interesting... Looks like a recipe for a monster flavorful throat hitting tank.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shatter said:


> Looks real good, waiting patiently on the feedback you have after a few days



I must say the tight draw is a little too tight for me but will persevere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

And a follow up... 



Just the opinion of some Scottish bloke


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say the tight draw is a little too tight for me but will persevere.


Is it rude to ask for dibs if it’s not for u haha I’m struggling to find one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reviewers shit storm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar

SinnerG said:


> And a follow up...
> 
> 
> 
> Just the opinion of some Scottish bloke



He’s butt hurt because he had some testing done with the Siren V2...will not admit it’s a great rta despite all other reviews saying it’s great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Scouse45 said:


> Is it rude to ask for dibs if it’s not for u haha I’m struggling to find one


Luckily I asked first lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Pixstar said:


> He’s butt hurt because he had some testing done with the Siren V2...will not admit it’s a great rta despite all other reviews saying it’s great.



Does it matter? People are gonna be like "really? Is that bad? I think I should buy one to find out."  There's no such thing as bad publicity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

@Rob Fisher too soon for an update?  Flavour and no leaking are my main concerns...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

Pixstar said:


> He’s butt hurt because he had some testing done with the Siren V2...will not admit it’s a great rta despite all other reviews saying it’s great.


Interesting thought coz Todd also said it’s not a good mtl


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> @Rob Fisher too soon for an update?  Flavour and no leaking are my main concerns...



Flavour Great! No leaks! I specifically left it standing for a few hours... vaping on it again and if you like a tight draw it's for you! The other good news is it WILL be available in South Africa by the end of the week! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Interesting thought coz Todd also said it’s not a good mtl



Well I'm not sure how he arrives at that because while you can DL it it's very very tight... and probably a bit too tight for me. I'm not the best to test MTL because I haven't vaped that way for a long time now... and I was hoping for a slightly more open airflow for a restricted lung hit but it's too tight for me and I have all the airflow open all the way!

Will be interesting to see how a MTL Vaper will find it. That will be the real test!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Scouse45 said:


> Interesting thought coz Todd also said it’s not a good mtl


Yeah Todd said he preferred it if it was a tighter mtl. He did however say flavour was great.
Vic on the other hand made more reference to the Siren V2 in that review than the Ares (the rta he tested before release).
That’s why I’m more interested in user reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I'm not sure how he arrives at that because while you can DL it it's very very tight... and probably a bit too tight for me. I'm not the best to test MTL because I haven't vaped that way for a long time now... and I was hoping for a slightly more open airflow for a restricted lung hit but it's too tight for me and I have all the airflow open all the way!
> 
> Will be interesting to see how a MTL Vaper will find it. That will be the real test!


I’ll pick one up soon as I can and test it out pure mtl. If u say it’s too tight for direct lung on widest airflow then it’s definitely gonna b fine for mtl. Sometimes these reviewers are so varied it’s madness I think Todd is going for a ridiculously tight draw like the smallest airflow on the berserker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

Pixstar said:


> Yeah Todd said he preferred it if it was a tighter mtl. He did however say flavour was great.
> Vic on the other hand made more reference to the Siren V2 in that review than the Ares (the rta he tested before release).
> That’s why I’m more interested in user reviews.



I see both of them didn't use the spaced coil. Would that make a difference?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

SinnerG said:


> I see both of them didn't use the spaced coil. Would that make a difference?


I generally hav found the spaced coils always work better and crisper in mtl devices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

SinnerG said:


> I see both of them didn't use the spaced coil. Would that make a difference?


I enjoy spaced coils in RTA's and small build RDA's. Temp Control users swear by it, say it's more accurate for TC and it eliminates hot spots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh this is exciting @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing your experiences
Am going to zoom in on this over the next day or two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter

Scouse45 said:


> I generally hav found the spaced coils always work better and crisper in mtl devices


And very very easy to build, no scratchy scratchy, pinching, twisting ect ect ect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talking about spaced coils... I have been playing with spaced coils a bit of late (always used normal compressed coils) and wanted to see if it made any real difference. I used one in my O-Genny V2 and in that setup it did help with flavour... but the one thing I really love about the Ares is all the goodies it comes with... and the item I was most interested in getting my paws on was Demetri's spaced coil tool. What a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ares overnight test. No leaking whatsoever...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Talking about spaced coils... I have been playing with spaced coils a bit of late (always used normal compressed coils) and wanted to see if it made any real difference. I used one in my O-Genny V2 and in that setup it did help with flavour... but the one thing I really love about the Ares is all the goodies it comes with... and the item I was most interested in getting my paws on was Demetri's spaced coil tool. What a win!
> View attachment 115977



Hi @Rob Fisher - were did you get the tool from?



Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher - were did you get the tool from?



It comes with the Ares Tank @RenaldoRheeder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Or you could just a use a long enough coarse thread screw or the right diameter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SinnerG said:


> Or you could just a use a long enough coarse thread screw or the right diameter.



You could but the diameter of a screw is not perfect... it tapers if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Talking about spaced coils... I have been playing with spaced coils a bit of late (always used normal compressed coils) and wanted to see if it made any real difference. I used one in my O-Genny V2 and in that setup it did help with flavour... but the one thing I really love about the Ares is all the goodies it comes with... and the item I was most interested in getting my paws on was Demetri's spaced coil tool. What a win!
> View attachment 115977


I knew I had a spaced coil gizmo somewhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I knew I had a spaced coil gizmo somewhere
> View attachment 116002



Ya but that is not comfortable to hold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Ya but that is not comfortable to hold.


Used to use a fine machine screw a million years ago for making spaced coils for the Evod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , thanks again for all your posts on this

Just some questions if I may

Are you vaping XXX in there? Just checking.

On the draw tightness, you say its too tight for a decent lung hit when wide open. Thats understandable.

But when you close up the airflow how tight is it?
On the smallest hole how does it compare tightness wise say to the Twisp Cue?
Im trying to see why Todd is not happy with the tightness


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , thanks again for all your posts on this
> 
> Just some questions if I may
> 
> Are you vaping XXX in there? Just checking.
> 
> On the draw tightness, you say its too tight for a decent lung hit when wide open. Thats understandable.
> 
> But when you close up the airflow how tight is it?
> On the smallest hole how does it compare tightness wise say to the Twisp Cue?
> Im trying to see why Todd is not happy with the tightness


Good questions here! It’s so hard to tell coz the smallest airflow on berserker is ridiculous and Todd uses that I use the 3rd airflow which a lot of my mates said is still far too tight so who knows

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I'm not sure how he arrives at that because while you can DL it it's very very tight... and probably a bit too tight for me. I'm not the best to test MTL because I haven't vaped that way for a long time now... and I was hoping for a slightly more open airflow for a restricted lung hit but it's too tight for me and I have all the airflow open all the way!
> 
> Will be interesting to see how a MTL Vaper will find it. That will be the real test!



Ok fine I'll test one as soon as it becomes available locally lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> Good questions here! It’s so hard to tell coz the smallest airflow on berserker is ridiculous and Todd uses that I use the 3rd airflow which a lot of my mates said is still far too tight so who knows



I missed the beserker @Scouse45 
I hear you

The funny thing about draw tightness is that for me its very important. If its a tad too loose i dont enjoy it nearly as much. Of course if its too tight its also not good.

the thing is that with the small airholes and tight MTL i have found i need to build a far tamer coil and use less power


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , thanks again for all your posts on this
> 
> Just some questions if I may
> 
> Are you vaping XXX in there? Just checking.
> 
> On the draw tightness, you say its too tight for a decent lung hit when wide open. Thats understandable.
> 
> But when you close up the airflow how tight is it?
> On the smallest hole how does it compare tightness wise say to the Twisp Cue?
> Im trying to see why Todd is not happy with the tightness



Yes XXX is in the Ares Hi Ho @Silver.

The tightness... on the smallest hole it's not as tight as the Cue... but I can't do it more than once or twice because it makes me cough... not sure why... I guess MTL just doesn't work for me anymore...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

The problem I feel is not totally about the airflow options at the bottom. I find it relates a lot to those airflow holes underneath the coil. So berserker has small airflow and under the coil is only one small hole. Great flavor. And the airflow stays restricted coz of that. The siren has many airflow holes BUT 3 quite large airflow holes under the coil. If this makes sense. So it will always b more open. Now the area has a collection of airflow holes under the coil once again meaning it will always b more open then say the berserker. And may perhaps cause slightly less Flavour. Tricky one


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes XXX is in the Ares Hi Ho @Silver.
> 
> The tightness... on the smallest hole it's not as tight as the Cue... but I can't do it more than once or twice because it makes me cough... not sure why... I guess MTL just doesn't work for me anymore...



Ah, thanks @Rob Fisher 
So thats what Todd is probably talking about. Its not tight enough for that tight MTL experience.
Makes sense

As for the coughing, the tighter draw does concentrate the vapour and often improves the immediate throat hit. Also I suspect your 0.48 coil you are firing at about 20-25 watts so that could also be a too vigorous setup for tight MTL with limited airflow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

Scouse45 said:


> The problem I feel is not totally about the airflow options at the bottom. I find it relates a lot to those airflow holes underneath the coil. So berserker has small airflow and under the coil is only one small hole. Great flavor. And the airflow stays restricted coz of that. The siren has many airflow holes BUT 3 quite large airflow holes under the coil. If this makes sense. So it will always b more open. Now the area has a collection of airflow holes under the coil once again meaning it will always b more open then say the berserker. And may perhaps cause slightly less Flavour. Tricky one


@Silver I hav the siren 2 and berserker. I’ll pick up the Ares and try do a review on all 3 against each other for everyone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> @Silver I hav the siren 2 and berserker. I’ll pick up the Ares and try do a review on all 3 against each other for everyone



That would be great @Scouse45 !


----------



## SinnerG

Rob Fisher said:


> You could but the diameter of a screw is not perfect... it tapers if I'm not mistaken?



A bolt instead of a screw then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been following threads on the Ares and some people have reported leaking... mine hasn't leaked one bit... zippo... it's been standing upright since I built it and it has been perfect... OK so I left it sideways for 9 hours to see if I could get it to leak... nope not a sausage!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ares landed in SA!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-innokin-ares-mtl-rta-by-phil-busardo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Scouse45 said:


> @Silver I hav the siren 2 and berserker. I’ll pick up the Ares and try do a review on all 3 against each other for everyone


Any feedback @Scouse45? Do you or @Rob Fisher know the diameter of that spaced coil tool?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Any feedback @Scouse45? Do you or @Rob Fisher know the diameter of that spaced coil tool?



@Andre with the threads it's about 3.45mm so my guess is it makes 3mm coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

